# Nairobi - Kenya (The City under the Sun)



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Listening to Kamba drummers, Nairobi Museum Amphitheatre.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nairobi National Museum*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## NewOrleansRush (Aug 30, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wonderful city


----------



## sasamakan (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh my, i find that africa is one of the most beautiful continent in the world, specially in Nairobi, a wildlife near a city, it's so amaziiiing :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for those updated very nice photos of Nairobi kay:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Thanks guys.Here is a thread I started in the General Photography for those who love nature.

Natural Kenya:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1094047


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*World War II statue. Kenyatta Ave.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Luther Plaza (new block next to the Lutheran church).*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*The Nairobi Safari Walk.*

This is a new concept introduced to the Nairobi national park where people can view wildlife while walking on a raised platform instead of the usual game drive through the park.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*The Giraffe Manor*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Only in Nairobi*:lol:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Ngong Forest (edge of Norrhern Nairobi.The south borders the national park)*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Concert-Moi I. Sports Centre-Kasarani*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nairobi Law Courts*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*(NSSF)National Social Security Fund*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kileleshwa suburb - Nairobi*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Upper Hill - Nairobi's new CBD*.Its still under construction.I will post the progress later on.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


>


^^ Amazing to see how close the wildlife is from the city. Would it be common for lions to get this close to the outskirts of Nairobi? 

Again, wonderful photos. :cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Amazing to see how close the wildlife is from the city. *Would it be common for lions to get this close to the outskirts of Nairobi?*
> 
> Again, wonderful photos. :cheers:


Yes they do.Lions are also very territorial meaning they dont attack but defend their territory.Its upto humans to stay out of the national park,besides its also fenced so only the smaller animals sometimes wonder into the city.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


> Yes they do.Lions are also very territorial meaning they dont attack but defend their territory.Its upto humans to stay out of the national park,besides its also fenced so only the smaller animals sometimes wonder into the city.


Yes, you're right. I suppose if people act in a responsible manner and understand that these are of course wild animals, basically respect them for what they are, then the chances of having to come face-to-face with them would be quite slim huh.


----------



## Jmarius (May 26, 2009)

wowwww nice city and ´pictures.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


> *Ngong Forest (edge of Norrhern Nairobi.The south borders the national park)*


I absolutely love this shot! Spectacular panoramic views! :cheers:


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

mwanamwiwa said:


>


here in Brasil we have lots of this type of tree =) some imigrants from brasilian colonial time brought seed of this wonderfull tree =) I have one planted in front of my house hehehehe


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

oh!!! Kenya surprised me positevely =) congratulations to this country =)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed panoramic views of Nairobi city


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Thanks guys.



> here in Brasil we have lots of this type of tree =) some imigrants from brasilian colonial time brought seed of this wonderfull tree =) I have one planted in front of my house hehehehe


Its called the Jacaranda tree.It was introduced to Kenya and Africa by Spanish and Portugeuse traders in the 15th century.For some reason,it does very well in African climate.It has taken over Pretoria in South Africa hence the name purple city.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Upper Hill*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*More Upper Hill*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Coca-cola East and Central Africa HQs.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Upper Hill. Afrika Under Construction.*:cheers:





































*This one is called Khushee towers (or something like that). Never seen a render for it but it looks like it will have a curved glass facade like a boat sail.*:cheers:










*View from the City Centre*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^The finished product will have better roads and more...


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kenya's answer to Starbucks. Java House is one of the most popular coffee houses with many branches.No Mcdonalds or burger king either! *:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Nairobi sure has some interesting architecture. Looks modern yet has a unique Kenyan touch!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Nice observation.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Westgate Mall


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Beautiful people *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*from the Hotel Intercontinental*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*August 7th Memorial Park.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hurlingham - Nairobi*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*ACS Plaza -Lenana Rd. | Hurlingham * 










*Tigoni Heights -Hurlingham * 










*Gitanga Rd. Apartments Lavington * 



















*Randolf Apartments* (Not Sure the Location)


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*KILELESHWA* - GITHUNGURI ROAD PENTHOUSE










*LAVINGTON *- MBAAZI AVENUE APARTMENT










*LAVINGTON* - CONVENT DRIVE TOWNHOUSE










*KILELESHWA *- LAIKIPIA ROAD APARTMENT


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Source:www.hassconsult.co.ke


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*LAVINGTON *- MASANDUKU LANE APARTMENT










*KILIMANI *- GALANA ROAD APARTMENT










*LAVINGTON *- MUTHANGARI DRIVE HOUSE










*KILELESHWA *- GITHUNGURI ROAD TOWNHOUSE


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Beautiful place! 
:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanx CasaMor.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lifestyle mall, Nairobi CBD.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nyari Estate*


















[/quote]


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Nairobi looks pretty good for an African city!! I'm impressed.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Camilo_Costa said:


> Nairobi looks pretty good *for an African city!! *I'm impressed.


Thank you.:sly:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Landmark Plaza - Upper Hill*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Magnolia Heights Apartments - Kileleshwa * 











































*Githinguri road - Kileleshwa*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Source:www.acorngroupafrica.com


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Panorama.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*MTV Africa Awards 09 - Kasarani,Northern Nairobi*



















Zebra & Girraffe









Akon


















Wyclef performing









D'Banj









Fally Ipupa









Blu3









Thokozani Dube









Amani









courtesy - Mama (Flickr)


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*New Apartments*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Source:www.etmedia.co.ke


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Aquatic centre, Moi International Sports Centre - Kasarani. (Northern Nairobi.)*










*Stadium(65,000 seater)*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lavington suburb.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Panari Sky Centre - Mombasa Rd.*


----------



## u.g boy (Sep 27, 2009)

nairobi is srarting to look lke j burg i swear the grwoth is amaing. im hope kampala can learn some lesson from u in kenya.


----------



## u.g boy (Sep 27, 2009)

mwanamwiwa said:


> *Parliament* :cheers:


your parliment looks ours(ugandas) with the squre block and the clock tower


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new houses in the above post (with the swimming pool) are looking very nice


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Thanks for the comments.U G boy,we look forward to the East African Federation in 2015.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Suburb pic - Muthaiga, Northern Nairobi.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sky Centre is nice indeed, and Parliament is very unusual


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Thanks.I believe you meant our parliament is unique.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know if it is unique or there are some similar buildings. I only mean I like it and it doesn't look like most of other buildings of parliaments


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*The Sameer business centre - Mombasa Rd.*

One of the BPO centres coming up in the city.










Update :


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

This is the *Windsor Golf and Country Club*. Famous people that have stayed here on holiday include Ban kin Moon, Nelson Mandela and Warren buffet.Its about 30 min from cbd.









































































These are the cottages

















Garden at the entrance


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nakumatt Junction Mall - Ngong Rd,Nairobi*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Introducing Malili Technopolis. :cheers:

Malili Technopolis will be a new city in Kenya with facilities to support Business Process Outsourcing (BPO) ventures and a science park, a convention centre, shopping mall, hotels, international schools and health facilities. Malili is located about 60 km southeast of Nairobi. Similar cities already exist in Malaysia (PutraJaya), Panama (Pacifico), the Philippines (Subic-Clark) and China (Shenzhen).


Renders:


























*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Residential apartments*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Fairview Hotel*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Once again, great photos. Must say, there are many very nice looking residential properties in Nairobi. Also, there appears to be a lot of on-going construction in the city. Good to see of course.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Upper Hill*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mombasa road:*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Industries around Mombasa Road*










*New industrial developments coming up inthe area.*










*More residential and industrial developments.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*New industrial park.*










*Gateway Business Park*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*More on Mombasa Road*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hurlingham suburb*

*Commercial*




























*Residential*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*New cable service in Nairobi.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Walking from the Milimani suburb towards the CBD.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nairobi CBD panorama *

(eastern side)










(western side)


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Yaya Center Mall*


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

mwanamwiwa said:


> *Introducing Malili Technopolis. :cheers:
> 
> Malili Technopolis will be a new city in Kenya with facilities to support Business Process Outsourcing (BPO) ventures and a science park, a convention centre, shopping mall, hotels, international schools and health facilities. Malili is located about 60 km southeast of Nairobi. Similar cities already exist in Malaysia (PutraJaya), Panama (Pacifico), the Philippines (Subic-Clark) and China (Shenzhen).
> 
> ...


Why not built these skyscrapers in Nairobi CBD? If they built them so far out, Nairobi will just weaken and lots of money and businesses will move away from the city.

Look at Luanda, they built all their towers right in the city.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^I will beg to differ.Nairobi will not lose any business.There is so much investments that we need to build the infrastructure for it.Besides,Nairobi is congested enough and we dont want to loose our green spaces to office towers.Thats why Upper Hill is being constructed and its still not enough.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Presidents Escort


----------



## kijana (Mar 31, 2010)

I love the exitement of those students in the picture, its just beautiful to see kenyan youth reaching for their goals in education.... its up to young men and women like them who will be our future presidents and leaders who wont let CORUPTION get in the way


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


> ^^Thanks.I see you love the green areas?I will try to get some more.


Yes, I love to see a lot of greenery, I think it's very important actually, especially in the bigger cities as I think they need it more, and not just for aesthetic purposes, but also for social meetings/gatherings, etc. Parks and good use of public space is key imo. 

Great new pics! :cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

kijana said:


> I love the exitement of those students in the picture, its just beautiful to see kenyan *youth reaching for their goals in education.... its up to young men and women like them who will be our future presidents and leaders who wont let CORUPTION get in the way*


Spoken like a true patriot.Its going to happen sooner or later with the new awakening and sense of pride of the new youth.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> *Yes, I love to see a lot of greenery, I think it's very important actually, especially in the bigger cities as I think they need it more, and not just for aesthetic purposes, but also for social meetings/gatherings,* etc. Parks and good use of public space is key imo.
> 
> Great new pics! :cheers:


I concur.Green areas make a city 'livable' if you ask me.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Suburbia *





































*Apartments, Parklands suburb.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*City square.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Wow, this last shot is just gorgeous! Stunning view of Nairobi! :cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mombasa Road*




























*Nairobi West suburb*










^^
The hood with the most pubs. Want a tusker anyone?

*Pangani Suburb*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*New suburbs - Embakasi. (Southern Nairobi).*


----------



## kijana (Mar 31, 2010)

^^^^ whats up with that accident? how did that happen?....looks kinda funny


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

kijana said:


> ^^^^ whats up with that accident? how did that happen?....looks kinda funny


lol.In their defence,the roads are newly recarpeted so the dividing lanes have not been painted yet.Its kind of funny though.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Buju Banton (Mar 18, 2010)

How is the crime rate in this city? I hear it is as bad as South African cities.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Buju Banton said:


> How is the crime rate in this city? I hear it is as bad as South African cities.


Where did you here that Buju?


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


> *Nairobi West suburb*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have a couple of cold ones if it's going?! :dance2: 


Great pics btw :cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> I'll have a couple of cold ones if it's going?! :dance2:
> 
> 
> Great pics btw :cheers:


Coming right up.Nice and chilled.Enjoy!:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Soon,Kibera slum will be no more.*:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Village Market - Gigiri, Northern Nairbi*










*International cuisines at village market mall*










*Kitengela glass on display *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Westlands Suburb*





































Some new hotel being built next to the Sarit Centre mall in Westlands.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*More Westlands*


















*The Delta twin towers still going up. There's a new third crane next to one of the towers. *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Here's another busy corner on Waiyaki way. That's another hotel coming up (crane to the left). Im not sure about the building thats almost complete (far right), and what they are building where the second crane is (behind the billboard).*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sarit Centre Mall - Westlands*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


> Coming right up.Nice and chilled.Enjoy!:cheers:


Thank you very much! Oh man, this looks so good! Just what you need to quench the thirst on a hot day huh:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^You are welcome.Its good and am sure you will enjoy it.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Here's another office block that is coming up along Waiyaki way.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

The twin towers (Delta corner).This project together with a Delta Hotel tower under construction in Upper Hill are investments by Indian billionaire Murkesh Ambani.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Southern credit insurance co. HQ. (I think).*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Gigiri Suburb*


----------



## Buju Banton (Mar 18, 2010)

mwanamwiwa said:


> Where did you here that Buju?


A nickname of the city is "nairobbery" so there must be some high crime. It doesn't matter to much many places are beautiful and have high crime like Cape Town south africa.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Buju Banton said:


> A nickname of the city is "nairobbery" so there must be some high crime. It doesn't matter to much many places are beautiful and have high crime like Cape Town south africa.


Its a nickname because it rhymes. Remember,bad news sell.The four million tourists who visited last year is proof the crime is very low.Besides,South Africa or Kenya cannot match Jamaica in crime,okay man!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lavington - Marula Court*










*Athi River - Hillcrest Park*










*Kilimani - Tigoni Road, Near Yaya Centre*




























*Gigiri - Gigiri Road*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Rosslyn heights - Nairobi*



> Rosslyn heights is an already completed project located along Red- hill road Gigiri. It was constructed at a cost of Million and it comprises 39 exclusive 4 and 5 bedroom units. Very spacious and located in the upmarket suburb of Gigiri.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tamarind Meadows - Mombasa Road , Nairobi*



















Infor:http://www.tamarindproperties.co.ke/meadows.html

*Update:*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> That photo is from 60s?


Yes.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Westgate Mall - Westlands*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^They are enlarging the parking lot in the first pic.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Listening to Kamba drummers, Nairobi Museum Amphitheatre.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

A city I can't die before know it. I luv Nairobi, and the pics you posted are amazing. The best Nairobi thread I've ever seen.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Tourniquet said:


> A city I can't die before know it. I luv Nairobi, and the pics you posted are amazing. The best Nairobi thread I've ever seen.


Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


> Its dedicated to the people of Kenya with an emphasis on unity.Unfortunately,it also reminds some of the dark days of dictatorial rule in Kenya.


I see. Kenya/Nairobi has certainly changed over the years huh. 



mwanamwiwa said:


>


^^ Quite grand homes/developments being built here. Very nice indeed. I'm assuming that these are all gated communities? I'm wondering also about who actually makes up the bulk of the residents here: local well-to-do business/entrepreneur type? foreigners?


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> I see. Kenya/Nairobi has certainly changed over the years huh.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Quite grand homes/developments being built here. Very nice indeed. I'm assuming that these are all gated communities? I'm wondering also about who actually makes up the bulk of the residents here: local well-to-do business/entrepreneur type? foreigners?


Thanks.Gated communities is a new concept in Kenya and there are very few at the moment.Although there are quite a number of them under construction.Those homes above may be found in the upper middle class neighbourhoods.The rich in Kenya have it better than this thanks to cheap labour and materials.For example,a typical house in Highbrow Nyari,Rosslyn or Karen.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Runda - Northern Nairobi(Upper middle class to the Rich)*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kihingo Village - Kitisuru(Northern Nairobi)*












> Name: Kihingo Village
> 
> Website: http://www.kihingovillage.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ These homes look lovely. The cost of building these in Europe would be a small fortune! But what can you do huh?? 



mwanamwiwa said:


> Thanks.Gated communities is a new concept in Kenya and there are very few at the moment.Although there are quite a number of them under construction.Those homes above may be found in the upper middle class neighbourhoods.The rich in Kenya have it better than this thanks to cheap labour and materials.For example,a typical house in Highbrow Nyari,Rosslyn or Karen.


I understand what you mean alright. Thanks for all the info/photos:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

You are welcome.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*EdenVille - Kiambu,Northern Nairobi(Under Construction)*






























Link:http://www.edenville.co.ke/

... yet another gated community. Looks like this will be the trend from now on.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## sesamee (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome pics. Much better than i thought it would be!!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

ProudArabian said:


> 1993 was a great year for me and it was because of me living in kenya, i will go there soon some time again after so many years


Thanks and Karibu!(welcome)


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Love the development, Nice.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nairobi Taxi*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Arcade Mall - Mombasa Rd*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown/parks Nairobi photos: are very nice kay:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Downtown/parks Nairobi photos: are very nice kay:


Thanks Christos.:cheers:Now you understand the injustice some media outlets do to us;scaring away tourists and what not!!!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


> Thanks,although one cant have a picnic on the grounds due to security reasons.hno:


That's a real pity as it's such a beautiful setting. Oh well, nevermind, there is so much more greenery in Nairobi to enjoy anyway.  Thanks for all the new pics btw. :cheers:


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

mwanamwiwa, Remember these songs from 80's and 90's


----------



## dallastexjr (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the amazing pics. I knew nothing about Nairobi until I saw these. It looks like a very beautiful and liveable city.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Fourways Junction , North-West Nairobi(Under Construction)*:cheers:



















There are some construction updates on the pdf file below:

http://www.suraya.co.ke/images/FOURWAYS JUNCTION REPORT.pdf



> The Fourways Junction development is a new project being undertaken in Kenya’s capital city, Nairobi. Construction is underway and when complete it will have a total of 850 units within a gated property that will include offices, shopping areas, a hotel and a country club. The new project is located on Kiambu Road along the northern part of the city.
> 
> The project is being undertaken by the Suraya Property Group, a local developer, and is being financed by Standard Chartered Bank. “The idea is to develop affordable housing by working with financial institutions, land owners and property experts,” said Patrick Muraya, the chief executive of Suraya Property Group.
> 
> The construction of the first phase of 233 houses begins in May. These are scheduled for completion by the end of 2010.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Lovely looking homes in this development. Mall, Nursery, etc. How far along is construction here?


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Lovely looking homes in this development. Mall, Nursery, etc. How far along is construction here?


Thanks.Those updates were taken some time late last year,so am guessing phase 2 has already commenced.I ll post more projects later on.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Runda - Nairobi*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


> Thanks.Those updates were taken some time late last year,so am guessing phase 2 has already commenced.I ll post more projects later on.


Lovely indeed. Should look amazing once completed. Thanks for the info. :cheers2:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Such a lovely thread.thanks for the pix


----------



## reiselaender (May 2, 2010)

The skyscrapers and the wildlife photos are very amazing sights. Even with such industrial developments, it is a good things that wildlife is still preserved in your city. I have heard of Safari Hotels and resort in Nairobi, and I am very much interested to visit and experience this wildlife in the city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those houses over there (the project) are looking very nice... it will be great i think for the city of Nairobi...


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Thanks guys.I appreciate the kind comments.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Rich history at the Nairobi Railway Museum*


----------



## ledsguy (May 2, 2010)

mwanamwiwa said:


> *Runda - Nairobi*



This in Nairobi?


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

ledsguy said:


> This in Nairobi?


Yes.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Towards the airport*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WHOA, those elephants almost in the road! But I guess they're used to the traffic here though right?!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> WHOA, those elephants almost in the road! But I guess they're used to the traffic here though right?!


:lol:They got you too.Those ones are fake but dont be surprised to see real ones because the National park is not fenced in some areas.I guess its a marketing ploy targetting new(first)time visitors coming from the airport.But it happens all the time.Sometimes during the dry seasons,Maasai herders drive thousands of their cattle in the city looking for greener pastures just as they have for centuries.Btw,Nairobi means 'a place of cool waters' in Maasai dilect.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Suburb pic- Muthaiga.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Suburbia*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kibera slum rehabilitation.The units will go for $13 a month.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*New industrial development - Embakasi (Southern Nairobi).*:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


> :lol:They got you too.Those ones are fake but dont be surprised to see real ones because the National park is not fenced in some areas.I guess its a marketing ploy targetting new(first)time visitors coming from the airport.But it happens all the time.Sometimes during the dry seasons,Maasai herders drive thousands of their cattle in the city looking for greener pastures just as they have for centuries.Btw,Nairobi means 'a place of cool waters' in Maasai dilect.


:doh: :lol::lol: 

My compliments to the makers of these _very_ realistic looking elephants!


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I really should post this pic where I am being hunted by a real elephant.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos of Nairobi btw


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Thanks christos,ikops and parisian girl


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

In 2000 I got caught between a mother elephant and her kid somewhere in Kruger Park. I had to run very fast to a fenced area. A ranger called it an 'epic sight'. >( In 2003 when I visited the park again I saw a picture of me and a running elephant in an information centre near Phalaborwa.


----------



## Lola Crazy (Apr 25, 2010)

What's the tallest tower in Nairobi?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


>


Very nice development. Is this very far from the city center? 





ikops said:


> I really should post this pic where I am being hunted by a real elephant.


Can't wait to see this! :tongue2:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Can't wait to see this! :tongue2:


In 2000 I got caught between a mother elephant and her kid somewhere in Kruger Park. I had to run very fast to a fenced area. A ranger called it an 'epic sight'. >( In 2003 when I visited the park again I saw a picture of me and a running elephant in an information centre near Phalaborwa.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice those houses in Nairobi


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ikops said:


> In 2000 I got caught between a mother elephant and her kid somewhere in Kruger Park. I had to run very fast to a fenced area. A ranger called it an 'epic sight'. >( In 2003 when I visited the park again I saw a picture of me and a running elephant in an information centre near Phalaborwa.


Seriously? You had a very lucky escape then. I certainly wouldn't want to get caught between a mother elephant and her baby! You must have moved pretty fast on your feet because an animal of this size who may feel her baby is in danger, or being threatened in any way, can, and will move like you wouldn't believe! Nothing stronger, or more dangerous than a mother's instinct to protect her baby. Animals and humans alike.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Seriously? You had a very lucky escape then. I certainly wouldn't want to get caught between a mother elephant and her baby! You must have moved pretty fast on your feet because an animal of this size who may feel her baby is in danger, or being threatened in any way, can, and will move like you wouldn't believe! Nothing stronger, or more dangerous than a mother's instinct to protect her baby. Animals and humans alike.


I concur.Although keeping a safe distance from wild animals is a good idea.This is what rangers have to deal with if the animals stray to human populations.:lol:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Very nice development. Is this very far from the city center?


Thats is in Westlands suburb.15 to 20 minutes from the city centre on a good day.Heres more from Westlands...


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

looks very beautiful city

I would like to visit this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122679


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Thanks and thanks for the Jujuy pictures.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


> I concur.Although keeping a safe distance from wild animals is a good idea.This is what rangers have to deal with if the animals stray to human populations.:lol:


^^ :runaway: 

:lol: Whoa, that guy is _really_ moving! But that Zebra looks pretty determined to kick his ass though! Sure hope those are his best _"running"_ boots!? :lol: 



mwanamwiwa said:


> Thats is in Westlands suburb.15 to 20 minutes from the city centre on a good day.Heres more from Westlands...


I see. That's pretty good actually. They do look lovely. Thanks :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ He is really moving indeed :lol: btw, very nice new photos of Nairobi


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^:lol:Thanks guys.He has a reason to run, Zebras do bite!!!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Jomo Kenyatta's mausoleum.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Reminds me Harare a little bit. But bigger, greener and wealthier


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Reminds me Harare a little bit. But bigger, greener and wealthier


The two cities are very similar,nice observation.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Embakasi Suburb - Southern Nairobi*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I really like these street level shots from those suburban neighbourhoods. Very nice indeed. :cheers2:


----------



## josem_ss (May 1, 2010)

omg i love tha pics with the lion and animals and beyond them the cityscape...


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> I really like these street level shots from those suburban neighbourhoods. Very nice indeed. :cheers2:


Thank you.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

josem_ss said:


> omg i love tha pics with the lion and animals and beyond them the cityscape...


Thanks again.Its the Nairobi National Park,a half hour from the CBD.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos once again from Nairobi


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing photos once again from Nairobi


Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

* Nairobi - 1980s*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Notice the difference?*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

nice pics of Nairobi. I enjoy it :cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

going-higher said:


> nice pics of Nairobi. I enjoy it :cheers:


Thank you.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Riverside Suburb.*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great set! Love those aerials! kay:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Great set! Love those aerials! kay:


Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Outskirts.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## slytheron (Jul 6, 2009)

mwanamwiwa said:


> Thanks.Gated communities is a new concept in Kenya and there are very few at the moment.Although there are quite a number of them under construction.Those homes above may be found in the upper middle class neighbourhoods.The rich in Kenya have it better than this thanks to cheap labour and materials.For example,a typical house in Highbrow Nyari,Rosslyn or Karen.


uhhh... point of correction Mwanamwiwa, this picture actually shows the official residence of the Vice President.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

slytheron said:


> uhhh... point of correction Mwanamwiwa, this picture actually shows the official residence of the Vice President.


I know.I said a typical house in Nyari or Rosslyn.This was the only one I could get on the net.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nyari suburb*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those aerial photos of Nairobi in the beginning of that page are indeed very nice


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Residential - Nairobi West suburb*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos once again from Nairobi downtown


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks christos.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

* Southern Nairobi.(Langata and environs)*

Langata Road.











Uchumi hypermarket, Langata. (Eastern Africa's largest hypermarket. Uchumi is Kenya's third largest retail chain).



























Ngei estate, Langata suburb. (one of the older estates in the area).










New apartments in Southlands, Langata suburb.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Uhuru Gardens - Langata*



















*Langata suburbs from Uhuru gardens *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hurlingham suburb.*

Prestige shopping centre.










Its undergoing expansion.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hurlingham residential.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots of the city! I really like those residential photos. Very nice.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Wonderful. I had no idea that Kenya was this beautiful.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks guys.

By Truth slinger-Flickr.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*At dusk.*










By Truth slinger-flickr.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Nairobi is a cool city indeed. More pics please!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really amazing photo at night of Nairobi, in the above post


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks guys.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

...


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

oo


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Westgate Shopping Mall - Westlands.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Truth Slinger - Flickr


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Nairobi is beautiful! Especially the last pic... I'm pleasantly surprised


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

^^^ +1!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed Nairobi recently has become a great, very nice city


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Africanpotters









Travel247









Christiph Grandt









bbc.uk


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow!!This city is amazing!!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Suburbia*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks all for the lovely comments and pictures.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Downtown*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool shots! The city gets better and better every year! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo-updates about the city of Nairobi


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Suburbs*(small pics)

Source: DN





































Jungle city.​


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*African Champions* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good photo of Nairobi this one here


>


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks christos.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*New office blocks going up on Koinange street.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Upper Hill District*










Somebody ought to fix that sign!!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

I posted this one some time back.










Update...


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ there's a big one like that in Dubai hahahaha


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ lol true.But Kenya has no oil or any known mineral deposits.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Delta projects - Upper Hill and Westlands.*

















*Delta centre and the KMA centre going up in the background.(Upper Hill district)*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nairobi CBD from Upper Hill*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That gray/white building is pretty interesting. Quite unusual, with two towers on top. What is it? Looks like a tv studio/network type of building actually.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> That gray/white building is pretty interesting. Quite unusual, with two towers on top. What is it? Looks like a tv studio/network type of building actually.


You are right.Its a TV and radio station and you are not the first to find that building strikingly interesting.:lol:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tatu City.*




> Tatu City is a new city located within Greater Nairobi - a dynamic mixed-use environment that will be home to an estimated 62,000 residents who will have the opportunity to live-work-play within their community; as well as 23 000 day visitors.
> 
> The vision for Tatu City is the creation of a world-class, mixed-use new city, located within Greater Nairobi – East Africa's new economic hub.
> 
> ...







































Source:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1157539


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

from flickr courtesy Truth_slinger


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

By me.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Mwanamwiwa I can't wait for Tatu City to get started. It'll give you some new Nairobi pics to post. :cheer:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mwanamwiwa said:


> *Tatu City.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tatu city seems to be really interesting and very nice; when estimate to start the works there?


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Tatu city seems to be really interesting and very nice; when estimate to start the works there?


The project is being launched tomorrow by President Kibaki and funded by Kenyan businessman (don't know who) and Renaissance Capital of Moscow. It's a 10 year development phase to create a city that will be home to over 60,000 people and over 20,000 daily commuters. And it all costs about $2 billion USD so considering the time frame, and cost, it will more than likely not be stalled. 

Here is the phase development from the site:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Tatu city seems to be really interesting and very nice; when estimate to start the works there?


It was launched four days ago.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Courtesy of Mayhann - Photobucket


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Spotted!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Yay for inequality...


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

by SE9 - photobucket


----------



## joseeric08 (Apr 22, 2010)

mwanamwiwa said:


> ^^ lol true.But Kenya has no oil or any known mineral deposits.


All these developments are brought about by the fact that Kenyans work tirelessly day and night and are selfless.We hope this constitution will bring a common playing ground....then we will be the next country to watch as we become an economic giant not relying on minerals.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

joseeric08 said:


> All these developments are brought about by the fact that Kenyans work tirelessly day and night and are selfless.We hope this constitution will bring a common playing ground....then we will be the next country to watch as we become an economic giant not relying on minerals.


I concur.May I also add that Kenyan society is one of the most endearing and progressive and consists of a close nit fiber of hardworking people. We are also touted as being the most optimistic people on earth about all aspects of life including social, economical and political goodwill and dispensation.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

By cbrummel - photobucket


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Central Park.*




























By me.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nairobi looks really nice. Must be one of the most modern and western cities in Africa.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

By subhadip mukherjee








http://www.flickr.com/photos/subhadip_mukherjee/382660346/

One of the best Nairobi pics I've ever seen.

By Greg @ Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsilva/2290452105/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/xpressionist/4483173745/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

By DEMOSH 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/949940005/


----------



## jorungu (Nov 9, 2010)

The photos of Nairobi on this thread are supper nice, I got some but I have no clue how to add them onto skyscraper city (just joined), help... ANYONE!


----------



## jorungu (Nov 9, 2010)

Alpos said:


> Wildlife is so close to modern life... actualy I never seen like that


Nairobi is the only city in the world with a National park in it, just 10 minutes maximum from down town CBD.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Looking good Nairobi!!!!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
This pic is amazing, maybe the best angle of Nairobi's skyline. If instead of these two guys it were to girls in a bikini... :lol:


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

^^ Hahahahah yup two woman sporting bikinis would've definitely made that the skyline of the month  Beautiful buildings beautiful Nairobi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Nairobi :cheers:

one more:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/truth-slinger/4928730042/in/photostream/
:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

èđđeůx;67088647 said:


> by wincuse97
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love these photos.....beautiful Nairobi....:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Thanks for the pictures and comments.Much appreciated.



Tourniquet said:


> This pic is amazing, maybe the best angle of Nairobi's skyline. If instead of these two guys it were to girls in a bikini... :lol:


Haha,I agree completely!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nairobi City Hall*









By Jorge Lascar-flickr.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*August 7th Memorial Park.*










NikonDoug-flickr.


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

you're so lucky as you live in such a beautiful nature


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

What a wonderful city!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

mwanamwiwa said:


> *Nairobi City Hall*


Awesome picture!


----------



## bkv (May 21, 2010)

èđđeůx;67503073 said:


> thanks. I'll just ask in the nairobi gallery, hopefully someone knows there...


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:buruburu phase 4, kasarani, githurai 44, na zimmermannnnnnn.... tiya picha mzee...mwanamwiru....


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

bkv said:


> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:buruburu phase 4, kasarani, githurai 44, na zimmermannnnnnn.... tiya picha mzee...mwanamwiru....


That statue was this (I asked in Kenya section):


maasai1 said:


> ^^i believe that was a religious monument (triangular base pyramid) built in 1985 by the catholics at the spot where the late pope john paul II held the 43rd international eucharistic congress. the altar was located there. probably you are aware that the pyramids of egypt had a religious significance?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown of Nairobi its really great, very nice :cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks guys for the lovely comments.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Parliament*










Source:http://mutuamatheka.files.wordpress.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Nairobi :cheers:


Just Another Nairobi Sunset by Truthslinger, on Flickr


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Christos.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Source:www.kenyatravelchronicle.com


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Source:www.kenyatravelchronicle.com


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

The famous Nairobi... loved!

The Parliament's clock is beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi panoramic view:

Nairobi skyline by gorbulas_sandybanks, on Flickr


----------



## ewangai (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIBHuqeis3U


----------



## Mintali (May 6, 2010)

Mwanamwiwa, I don't know how much more to thank you....you are jz great!


----------



## Makelele (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope the government keeps uhuru park as recreaational park, plant more trees and and keep the grass green. Kind of like central park in New york .Kenya is a country that has Oil resoources or minerals like gold and diamonds, but our agriculture in tea, coffee and tourism is keeping us going. The politicians need to set the climate and stop politiking, it is ruining the value of our shilling. No more impunity in Kenya pliz, if you win or loose an electiion just secede and accept and let kenyans move on. I love Kenya milele kipenzi changu.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

post by mwanamwiwa


mwanamwiwa said:


>


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

By Chui


chui said:


>


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

More by Chui


chui said:


>


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Merged Kenguy's post



Kenguy said:


>


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful Nairobi. Really unique and special.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi City Skyline by stefson1, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ nice post


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots guys! Wonderful city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nairobi night skyline by dskmaxwell, on Flickr


IMG_0009 by flickrpics21, on Flickr


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks Christos.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

By me.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

By me.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

By me.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

By rubyy1980 - photobucket.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos 

Nairobi skyline by S Martin, on Flickr


----------



## TZBoy (Jan 20, 2011)

Nai is seriously beautiful. I miss travelling there for school. Keep up the good work with the pictures absolutely brillant.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ngong hills between Two Towers by Truthslinger, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

..


mwanamwiwa said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi skyline in distance:

Animals and Nairobi skyline by courtneymgardner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/nairobi skyline/Alexdragon29/Nairobi-Skyline-Kopie1-1.jpg?o=14


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Christos,TZboy and eddeux.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

By me.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ I love that sign, "outright prosecution".


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline of Nairobi by Mike Kersten, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

How about some amazing Nairobi clubbing/nightlife shots guys?!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Sure if i found some i will post...


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> How about some amazing Nairobi clubbing/nightlife shots guys?!


With pleasure..

*Brew Bistro *Source Nairobi VIP Parties (facebook)




































































































*Hennesey launch at brew bistro*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Harley Davidson meet





































Source Nairobi VIP Parties (facebook)


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Beautiful pictures.

I'm happy that I came back to this thread!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by joaoleitao


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by spaldeezy


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I like this view..


Kenguy said:


>


the flickr image is Kenguy's.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Market Street by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


The March of Mankind by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


DSC07189 by mandingoesque, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by mutua matheka


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

more by mutua matheka


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

and some more


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

and the end...


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

nice pics of Nairobi I have got to visit some time.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC07189 by mandingoesque, on Flickr


Nairobi skyline by MastaBaba, on Flickr


Nairobi Skyline by J. A. G., on Flickr


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

NICEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Taken from the Sarova Stanley Hotel








by safari-partners









by safari-partners


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown Nairobi by mellamocasey, on Flickr


Downtown Nairobi by mellamocasey, on Flickr


Nairobi, Kenya by EchoJulietDelta, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by kohsah


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by kohsah


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice view of CBD...









by CameronTMorris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


Nairobi skyline by MastaBaba, on Flickr


IMG_0380 by astrowade, on Flickr


IMG_0409 by astrowade, on Flickr


----------



## Mintali (May 6, 2010)

*Kihingo Village*

Kihingo Village is amazing! and it just looks like the video below shows! Guys this is a billionaires haven!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgqj6JibMHY


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by AFCS Burundi


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

h is the most prestigious faculty of Architecture at kenya??

only curiosity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Masai Mara to Nairobi by Easy Traveler, on Flickr


Masai Mara to Nairobi by Easy Traveler, on Flickr


Nairobi Skyline.. by Mozambique - Moments, on Flickr


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nairobi.Interesting contrast with 1964*



1964 Kenya Nairobi various-34 by ๑۩۞۩๑COR DRAIJER๑۩۞۩๑, on Flickr


Nairobi From The Hotel by kurtlae, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, so ... there isn't really that much to do in downtown. by followthesnow, on Flickr


Downtown Nairobi by mellamocasey, on Flickr


Jomo Kenyatta by EchoJulietDelta, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Nairobi National Park, you can see the city's skyline in the far background


















all by ricardojc


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More of Nairobi National Park:

20090301_Nairobi_National_Park_244.jpg by curtvt, on Flickr


20090301_Nairobi_National_Park_226.jpg by curtvt, on Flickr


2011 September Kenya 4 417 by kate_and_tim, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Nairobi time lapse:cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by ph_neuman


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

eddeux are u of kenyan decent?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

There's still a white community living in Nairobi (Kenyans, not expatriates)?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mercado by El Tio Perita, on Flickr


The invasive concrete trees by Atandi El Morenito Anyona by Connect4Climate, on Flickr


Nairobi, Kenya by Easy Travelers R&C, on Flickr


Masai Mara to Nairobi by Easy Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## limse (Feb 7, 2011)

*"There's still a white community living in Nairobi (Kenyans, not expatriates)? "*" like 3%


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Safari Sunrise by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


Nairobi Skyline.. by Mozambique - Moments, on Flickr


Nairobi Skyline by Mike Mango, on Flickr


Skyline of Nairobi by Mike Kersten, on Flickr


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

limse said:


> *"There's still a white community living in Nairobi (Kenyans, not expatriates)? "*" like 3%


They mix well with the rest of population or is like South Africa? I mean, white Kenyans are involved in the politics of the country or part of the public service?


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> They mix well with the rest of population or is like South Africa? I mean, white Kenyans are involved in the politics of the country or part of the public service?


Only 1% of the population is non-African (Asian[Indian], White,etc.)....


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

from daily struggle


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/noodlepie/6246710981/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/noodlepie/6246455658/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Upper Hill, Nairobi*


SE9 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/yusufkibaya/6168502387/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi skyline by MastaBaba, on Flickr


Nairobi skyline by MastaBaba, on Flickr


Nairobi skyline and Kenya's largest flag. 2011. by kenguy, on Flickr


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Green City under the Sun.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Steven77571 (Jul 26, 2004)

Does anyone have any pictures of the Kenyatta Conference Centre at night?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi skyline by S Martin, on Flickr


Downtown Nairobi by SteveLewis, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Steven77571 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the Kenyatta Conference Centre at night?











http://www.flyingblueclubafrica.com/inspire/picture-this/gallery/818055efd80afc24/5e2ac65ea1ae73c2#


----------



## Steven77571 (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by worldly images


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ngong race court*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hktang/5750467279/in/set-72157622252915390/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hktang/5750467489/sizes/l/in/set-72157622252915390/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi Park by LandC_pics, on Flickr


Kenya Rally by 6892Miles, on Flickr


Downtown Nairobi by mellamocasey, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics on Kenya....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks; and Nairobi its a very nice city


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

.....:cheers:


chui said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-UQJEsoVNEpc/Trf8CPHxKbI/AAAAAAAAAhM/-allbkPuaIE/s1600/IMG_1919.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kenguy said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johanne_bournival/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Corner of Kaunda Street, Nairobi by Pompeychucks, on Flickr


Sarova Stanley Hotel, Nairobi - street view - 2 by Pompeychucks, on Flickr


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nairobi suburbia*

*Southlands*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Karen Suburb*



















A gated community.hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi skyline by noodlepie, on Flickr


Zebra with Nairobi skyline by Cavegirl Delly, on Flickr


Nairobi skyline and Kenya's largest flag. 2011. by kenguy, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pics


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Westlands, Nairobi*

Neighbourhood on the westside of Nairobi:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Upper Hill, Nairobi*

Neighbourhood south-west of the Nairobi CBD:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*City Hall, CBD*

Nairobi City Hall:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*NaiLab*

Tech incubation space.


Nailab, Nairobi, Kenya by WamdaME, on Flickr


NaiLab 8 Hours Action by eenprocentclub, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*iHub*

Tech incubator and business space:


iHub: Lobby by AlphachimpStudio, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Junction, Lavington*


Zucchini Fruit Market - Junction Mall by AlphachimpStudio, on Flickr


Java House by birsin, on Flickr


Bungie Bounce! by AlphachimpStudio, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Westlands*


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Lavington*











*Karen*


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Windsor*


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Giraffe Manor*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thesafaricollection/7109156879/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thesafaricollection/7199294884/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos from Nairobi, especially the last one :cheers:


Nairobi Skyline -NATURAL by Imani M, on Flickr


Nairobi 2010-2011 by Dan Kori, on Flickr


Downtown Nairobi, view from the Computer Pride office by videren, on Flickr


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Courtesy Nathaniel Bounty at: http://www.nathalieboucry.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/002-Nathalie-Boucry-Photography-Nairobi-and-Karen-Blixen.jpg 










Courtesy: http://aliben86.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/dsc00797.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Nairobi....thanks @SE9, @chris and @mwanamwiwa. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WSF_Nairobi by kai_ross, on Flickr


Nairobi Skyline by There is always more mystery, on Flickr


Nairobi's skyline from Uhuru Park by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Christos. :cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Picha nzuri sana. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@mwanamwiwa: Welcome :cheers:


Downtown Nairobi by Gab & Liz, on Flickr


Downtown Nairobi by Gab & Liz, on Flickr


Downtown Nairobi by Gab & Liz, on Flickr


Downtown Nairobi by Gab & Liz, on Flickr


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Today's shots around Kenyatta avenue.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi Marathon & 10k Run*

Annual event which took place last weekend on the streets of Nairobi:


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/michisunited/10553568645/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michisunited/10577352514/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/michisunited/10553630676/​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Upperhill New Cbd








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7301/10818556743_a30ab6269b_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Old Nairobi And Airport










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3792/10418867253_0582f495c9_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8240/8492413246_519759b21b_b.jpg


​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Gorgeous Nairobi :drool:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

sebvill said:


> Gorgeous Nairobi :drool:


Cheers thanx..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nairobi's Upperhill Suburb Skyline Distance
Its Called upperhill because of the hill upon which it is built upon









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2865/9504784440_ed152bdb49_b.jpg












http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7427/8728915007_ecf9ccfb47_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Prime Commercial









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-egW-FV2TVKc/UlzMSD_7B9I/AAAAAAAAjE4/JF9umXAlQ3w/s1600/IMG_0936.jpg











http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3810/8757888662_cff6d959ee_b.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tribe hotel in Nairobi




























​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Terror In Kenya


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

All Saints, Kenyatta Ave

All Saints Cathedral off Kenyatta Avenue:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prondis_in_kenya/10419214754/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prondis_in_kenya/12109223254/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prondis_in_kenya/12109170873/​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Seven Seafood and Grill, Spring Valley

Indian Ocean seafood spot in the Spring Valley neighbourhood:



































ssc SE9

9


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mtaa Challenge

Local Nairobi youth representing their neighbourhoods 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12115876583/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12116223356/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12115575425/​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

CBD

A few shots around the centre of the city:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/athbanjo/8827939/


Nairobi rådhus by toralux, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prondis_in_kenya/10654606854/


Gatelangs i Nairobi by toralux, on Flickr


*Clarion Hotel*









http://www.nairobitransfers.com/Imagess/clarion-hotel-nairobi.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kitisuru

Neighbourhood in north west Nairobi:













Upper Hill

The growing Upper Hill neighbourhood:



DSC_0060 by Greenery, on Flickr


​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Village Market, Gigiri

Outdoor shopping in north Nairobi:





















Tribe Hotel, Nairobi 8 by keyang4, on Flickr

















11


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Back To The Future



































imgur


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Grey Rain Dark Sky






































Source​
posted by combobulate in the Kenyan forum


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Upperhill View*









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7574/16093067667_7f0e668509_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Limuru road, Ngara area

















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*LIGHT UP!*


Benuels Photography


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Less Than The Details









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B2PsKG1IYAIIum3.jpg:large











https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7574/16093067667_7f0e668509_b.jpg










https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7509/16099006130_97c705f141_b.jpg​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi by hdtravelpics, on Flickr

Nairobi, Kenia. Altura 1795 metros by alvaro_martinez35, on Flickr

nairobi-3 by leohempstone, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice updates..nairobi


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

nice post


----------



## JoseKarlos (Jul 13, 2014)

Beautiful images.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

:tyty:thanks ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Principles*










Source









Source​
twitter


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Trace Amounts Of Nairobi


Nairobi 7 by knotig, on Flickr


Kilimani by Wamathaga, on Flickr​
flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Restaurant









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7532/15472915893_6b50e20f87_h.jpg












https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8613/15765100939_b6b23d05a1_h.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nation Centre
Central Business District


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kempinski
Westlands


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kimathi Street
Central Business District


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Oval
Westlands












​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nairobi Central Corp Band
Central Business District


1393524_621300771246283_1246446020_n by kalimaabednego, on Flickr



1461590_621300734579620_1468110163_n by kalimaabednego, on Flickr
​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful city, I like that green park in the Downtown.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Uhuru Park
Nairobi Central


Selfie-time at Uhuru Park:


Nairobi by Ulkoministeriö - utrikesministeriet, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

sweet


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

wow, great!!! beautiful Nairobi!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*SSC Banner Finally *










https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B-XmH5DIAAAVilj.jpg​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Beautiful Pictures


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

JustWatch said:


> Beautiful Pictures



thx jw


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Karura Forest with suburbs and two financial districts in the horizon*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Peace09Feb-418-e by GeorginaGoodwin, on Flickr

Downtown by hallieg, on Flickr

City Square - Nairobi, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Many valley estates of Nairobi..









http://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8rBlY9IgAAdFq1.jpg:large




















facebook​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ng'ong Hills, Nairobi Outskirts*



















































source source​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rainy Days!*




























tumblr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Moonsoon*





























tumblr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi by danielkimaniz, on Flickr

KICC Rooftop - Nairobi, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr

KICC Rooftop - Nairobi, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr

Nairobi Skyline by edu-art.org, on Flickr


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*CBD and Upper Hill District on the horizon*










*Westlands District and surburbs*










*Karura Forest*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

:banana: mwanamwiwa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kipande House*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/117715185.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tower Hopping*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

KICC Rooftop - Nairobi, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr

Nairobi CBD by danielkimaniz, on Flickr

Nairobi by danielkimaniz, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Boom Town!*
































source





source​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

mwanikaudi


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

So many great photos here!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

cheers..


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Kenyan_yungin said:


> *The Iconic KICC From Above*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


__________:banana:__________​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Upperhill Nairobi*









https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/498/18150269124_131e15bafe_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Upperhill from Nairobi National Park*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

CBD

mwangi kirubi

















Ngara


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/hCQOgZM.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi By Irungu 4 by peter Irungu, on Flickr

Nairobi By Irungu 10 by peter Irungu, on Flickr

DSC_0009 edited by Mbete, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice updates kenya


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more pics by KangarooMZ



Kangaroo MZ said:


> *Nairobi, Kenya*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

KICC_4Aug13_056 edit2-e by Georgina Goodwin, on Flickr

Nairobi Sundays by Roger Gray, on Flickr

Nairobi By Irungu 4 by peter Irungu, on Flickr


----------



## Kenyan_yungin (Nov 3, 2013)

Source



​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful Nairobi. Looks like a great urban centre from where to start exploring the African delights.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2015_06_10_Nairobi_Skyline_JPEG_RESIZED_0015 by Make it Kenya, on Flickr

2015_06_10_Nairobi_Skyline_JPEG_RESIZED_0016 by Make it Kenya, on Flickr

2015_05_17_Nairobi_National _Park_RESIZED_0026 by MEAACT Kenya, on Flickr

Fly away by Andrew Wragg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi Sundays by Roger Gray, on Flickr

Nairobi By Irungu 4 by peter Irungu, on Flickr

Nairobi rooftops, Kenya by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## Kenyan_yungin (Nov 3, 2013)

source




​


----------



## Kenyan_yungin (Nov 3, 2013)

source
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

254-awakening by Eugene Wanyama, on Flickr

Nairobi night by Graham Holliday, on Flickr

Nairobi viewpoint by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Mondox (Aug 29, 2014)

:cheers:


christos-greece said:


> 254-awakening by Eugene Wanyama, on Flickr
> 
> Nairobi night by Graham Holliday, on Flickr
> 
> Nairobi viewpoint by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nairobi By Irungu 11 by peter Irungu, on Flickr

DSC_0009 edited by Mbete, on Flickr

nairobi 008 by Santa Fe Relocation Services, on Flickr

Nairobi By Irungu 4 by peter Irungu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

FAR_Mar14_0382-2 by Georgina Goodwin, on Flickr

IMG_3442 by Georgina Goodwin, on Flickr

NairobiCity_May14_061 by Georgina Goodwin, on Flickr

Nairobi skyline by Graham Holliday, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by greatness, on Flickr

Untitled by greatness, on Flickr

Untitled by greatness, on Flickr

Untitled by greatness, on Flickr

StateFuneral16Jan13_0760 by Georgina Goodwin, on Flickr

The Hilton Hotel, Nairobi #everydayafrica #vscokenya #igkenya #igersnairobi #nairobi #architecturephotography #architecture #architectural #noirlovers #noir #sky #cityscape #skyline #africa @africaknows @afrigraphy #buildinglover #buildings #monochromatic by Joshua Wanyama, on Flickr

NBO_cityview_02 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

2016-04-12_07-21-09 by Evans Kimani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Its time to update this thread  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Outskirts of Nairobi, Kenya by grainconnoisseur, on Flickr

DSC00010 by Deborah, on Flickr

City Square - Nairobi, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr

Keenia, Nairobi by Mondo pildipank, on Flickr

27 by akeki, on Flickr

upload by Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## jameni (Jan 17, 2013)

SourceSource Source Source Source Source​


----------



## Kibesco (Sep 5, 2020)

Nairobi Has really improved
Travelers should come and see our new roads, super high ways and the new airport terminal





Book Nairobi Airport Taxi past curfew hours. Covid-19 Compliant


Book Nairobi Airport Transfers and Taxis to or from any hotels in Nairobi. We will confirm your booking and send you the driver details after you make your booking online. Our portal is very easy to use.



kaributaxi.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

View of central Nairobi, a city I find safer than its reputation suggests. by James Wade, on Flickr

Monument of Jomo Kenyatta/Nairobi by Alp Cem, on Flickr

Nairobi, Kenya by Nina R, on Flickr

021-09 1987-08-21 Nairobi City Hall, Nairobi, Kenya by Chris Robart, on Flickr

Nairobi National Park.....views of the city by Kam Reehal, on Flickr

Save Nairobi national park by Khelan Shah, on Flickr

Nairobi (Kenya) - Downtown by Daniel Passport, on Flickr

1X9A1346 by UNEP, on Flickr


----------

